# Spicey Baked Beans



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

2 large cans of Bush's Baked Beans with onions
1 can of Rotel
1 lb of hamburger or sausage

Fry meat and drain grease. Add beans, Rotel and meat to cassarole dish. Stir well. Cover with bacon strips and bake (350*-375*) in oven for 30-45 mins until good and hot.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spicy Beans : A Different Take*

2 Cans of the Bushes Baked Beans Original style. You Need a Pyrex rig, with a tight fitting lid, big enough to cook this. To the cans add: 

1 TBLS Horseradish
4 TBLS Ketchup
1 large onion diced
4 oz. additional bacon diced
2 tsp Colemans dry mustard
2 TBLs Dark Karo syrup
Generous sprinkling of Dark Brown sugar
Salt and pepper to taste
Stir the S*** out of it

Let cook at 400 degrees for an hour with the lid on tightly. You might want to take it off for the last 30 minutes or so to reduce whatever liquid remains to give you a good thick bean. If you know what I mean! See that you watch it in the last 30


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Both sound great. Just what is a Pyrex rig? Will a cast iron dutch oven work?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Any baking dish with a tight fitting lid will work. Pyrex is the glass version. Dutch oven or Spinelli pan will work too. Almost forgot, Add Mr Stubbs liquid smoke to this badboy. Leave the meat out of it and plate it beside like Oh, Country ribs, BBqed chicken. Homemade coleslaw, Mac salad, Potatoe salad, Corn on the cob. List is endless!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Peixaria said:


> Any baking dish with a tight fitting lid will work. Pyrex is the glass version. Dutch oven or Spinelli pan will work too. Almost forgot, Add Mr Stubbs liquid smoke to this badboy. Leave the meat out of it and plate it beside like Oh, Country ribs, BBqed chicken. Homemade coleslaw, Mac salad, Potatoe salad, Corn on the cob. List is endless!


Thanks for the reply. I like the way you eat. Going to fix it this weekend and I'll definitely add the liquid smoke.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure just how far back you can research but there was a time I put alot of recipes on this particular segment. See if you can find my recipe on the par-boiled and then BBqd Country Stylr spare ribs. Will be smashing against the beans.


----------

